# Newbie looking for info



## HazenGreg (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi All! 
My Husband and I have holidayed all over Thailand for the past 25 years and love the place and the people! My Husband as now retired and we are considering on doing 3 months there and 3 months home to see firstly if its for us long term.
We would like to be close to beach and also infrastructure e.g. Shopping, hospitals etc, the only place we haven't been to is Hua Hin and I am not so sure if right in Pattaya would be the right place either!! Can anybody offer suggestions please.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Basically, no. If you search in this and any of the many other thailand expat forums you will see many posts like your own. The answers are usually along the lines of "there are just too many personal variables and you really need to visit and try living in as many locations as possible". 

Just a few of the main personal variables are to what extent can you (or do you want to) go native. Do you need expats around you? western hospitals? english speaking staff? western food supermarkets? How much disposable income do you have? What level of western comfort do you need? Will you be living there year round or will you/can you escape for part of the year (e.g. if too wet, too hazy, etc). How you answer these questions will help create a short(er) list but you will still need to visit and perhaps read existing discussion threads in city or region-specific expat forums. For example, google search on "hua hin expat forum" and I have no doubt that one or more web potentially useful web sites will crop up in the search findings.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

If you have been going there for 25 years ,you should know what you want out of thailand and where you want to be by now ,


----------

